# {H} Custom Wargame Measuring Tape {w} Trade LOOK!!!



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
Fresh out of the studio, my modelers/painters have been working on something new, Custom painted and modeled measuring tapes. each tape can be customized for use with your army and is designed modeled and painted with your input to match your army.

I have pics posted at the link below along with other terrain and accessories available and we will be adding more as they come so please take a look.

http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Terrain/

Want
looking for
all 40k and warmachine items for the studio
Bitz Bitz Bitz

we do also have a verified PayPal account

Please PM me with questions and offers

Battle Well
---Erik


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

While I admire your entrepreneurship, that looks terrible.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> While I admire your entrepreneurship, that looks terrible.


Damn it i wanted to say that......

Sorry man but i don't think you will sell a ton of tape measures since post people seem to lose them all the time =/


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm interested, they're custom made to our army right?
Also, is any of that terrain up for sale?


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I will customize them to any army, and yes the terrain is for sale/trade also


----------

